# CLOMID - Giving blood on Clomid



## annem (Jun 16, 2004)

Dear all

The blood donation van is in town tomorrow. Does anyone knew if you can or cannot give blood whilst taking Clomid?

Anne


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya Anne
I'm a blood donor too, however last time i went i mentioned that i was undergoing fertility treatment and the advice was to not donate.
The reason being not that the blood was no good, but in order to conceive you nedd to be in the best health and giving a pint of blood is not going to help you.
Hope this helps
Good luck
Love Starrxxxx


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Anne,

I can only ditto starr as i had the same experience,they told me not to donate whilst trying for a baby whether on tx or not as you need all of your blood cells for a possible babys best interests so i shouldn't go darlin.

I went for the 1st time in 5 years last week & was refused as they weren't sure about my IVF drugs,even though my last cycle was April last year ...they said Gonal F was fine which i used on my 2nd cycle but they weren't too sure about the Menopur (guess it's 'cus it's from human source??).......they sent a letter to their specialist & i got a reply yesterday to say i'm ok to donate but they do like a break of a year after treatment.

Good luck with the clomid Anne 

luv
juel xx


----------



## annem (Jun 16, 2004)

Dear All

For anyone who reads this topic, I phoned the National Blood Donation helpline and they advised me not to give blood until 9 months after finishing a course of Clomid.

Love

Anne


----------

